# Illinois Bass



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Caught 4 today. Only out for 4 hours. 16 1/2, 18, 18 1/2, 19 1/2. The 19 1/2 was over 5 pounds. I forgot to hit the save button on my phone for the 16 1/2.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice bass.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks


----------

